# Microsoft Accounting VS. Intuit Quickbooks



## Dukesford (Feb 5, 2008)

I am looking into Microsoft Accounting to use for my Dads small business.  They currently have Quickbooks, but have read good things about Microsoft (and bad things).  I understand that a very high percentage of users use QBs, but that doesn't mean Microsoft isn't better. I would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## alansidman (Feb 17, 2008)

I have used both and see many similarities.  QB appears to run faster.  I am not impressed with either.  My background is in accounting and neither program "thinks" like an accountant.  If you don't have an accounting background, I think then that it should come down to costs as I saw no great difference other than speed.


----------



## Binraider (Feb 18, 2008)

Been a while since I've used any of the accounting packages out there, but Quicken was always my preferred option over the old MS Money package. Back in the day on win 3.1!

I would suggest that as MS accounting isn't a very well known package I would suggest you go with QB as there will be better internet support for it.

QB is easier to scale up to a bigger system if it ever became necessary too...


----------

